
Why an ips display on the iPad? - pedalpete
I checked out the apple announcment, and though their chip might be interesting, I was more curious about the ips display.<p>The wikipedia entry doesn't really provide any info on why this would be a good choice for the ipad. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD#In-plane_switching_.28IPS.29<p>Any ideas?
======
pasbesoin
EDIT: Rereading and following your link, I think that link that you provided
does offer a strong reason. Apple places appearance including the functional
part of appearance near the top of a list of requirements. I imagine Jobs
would quickly shoot down a product that would have users complaining about
viewing angles and difficulty sharing the experience/use with (social /
physically present) company. And good color reproduction also fits into this
requirement.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lcd#Drawbacks>

 _LCD panels using TN tend to have a limited viewing angle relative to CRT and
plasma displays. This reduces the number of people able to conveniently view
the same image – laptop screens are a prime example. Usually when looking
below the screen, it gets much darker; looking from above makes it look
lighter. This distorts the colors and makes cheap LCD monitors unsuitable for
work where color is important, such as in graphic design work, as the colors
change when the eyes are moved slightly up or down, or when looking either at
the top of the screen or at the bottom from a fixed position. Many displays
based on thin film transistor variants such as IPS, MVA, or PVA, have much
improved viewing angles; typically the color only becomes a little brighter
when viewing at extreme angles, though much of the improvements on viewing
angles has been done[citation needed] on lateral angles, not on vertical
ones._

------
wmf
OLEDs aren't ready and e-ink can't support Apple-style GUIs, so that leaves
LCDs. IPS is the highest-quality type of LCD.

~~~
johnlongawa
OLEDs use considerably more power (the power varies according to color) and
typically have a smaller pitch - so to get the same physical size screen would
require a higher resolution. Or, to put it another way, using the same
resolution with OLEDs would result in a screen that was physically smaller. I
believe OLEDs are more expensive than TFT but I'm not sure how the price
compares to the ICP variety. Also, the useful life of OLEDs is currently less
than that of TFT LCDs.

------
timf
Quoting <http://live.gizmodo.com>

"they use IPS technology, for better off-angle viewing, claims Apple"

